

Tips On Buying (web) Design - yannk
http://weblog.muledesign.com/2010/08/tips_on_buying_design.php

======
thejash
Not bad, but perhaps a little biased:

"I sell design for a living. ... How Much Design Should You Buy? Easy peasy.
Buy as much as you can within your budget."

